# Rubik's Cube T-shirt



## Truegod (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey,

Does anyone know where to buy the T-shirt the girl is wearing in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZIoFZJEvxo

I've seen it before and want to buy it, but can't remember where. Thanks.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 8, 2009)

Truegod said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy the T-shirt *the girl *is wearing in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZIoFZJEvxo
> 
> I've seen it before and want to buy it, but can't remember where. Thanks.



Rebecca Hughey: Next 7x7 BLD WR Holder


----------



## Weiseguy (Feb 9, 2009)

I want that shirt!


----------

